#  Schulmedizin >   Bänderriss im Sprunggelenk (Fußball) >

## odd702

Hallo Leute,
möchte mich vorab kurz vorstellen, bin 18 Jahre alt und über Google auf eure Seite aufmerksam geworden, als ich Rat zu meinem momentanen Leiden gesucht habe.
Ich hoffe nun hier können mir ein Paar Leute Ratschläge geben, die vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Soviel vorab... 
Bin genau vor einer Woche (Montag) beim Fußballtraining in der Halle sehr stark umgeknickt, nachdem mein Fuß umgetreten wurde. Direkt hab ich gemerkt, dass ich nichtmehr auftreten konnte und das Ganze kein normales umknicken war. 
Habe mir dann kaltes Wasser drüber laufen lassen und gemerkt, dass der Fuß und speziell der Knochen links (achja das ganze ist am linken Fuß passiert) extrem dick wurden. Der Trainer sagte mir dann "Bänderriss, das heißt 4 Wochen Pause." 
Habe das Ganze am selbigen Abend im Krankenhaus noch röntgen lassen, allerdings von einem sehr unprofessionellen Arzt, wie ich feststellen musste. Dieser hat dann in den Röntgenaufnahmen festgestellt, dass nichts gebrochen ist, was er vermutet hatte (Ich hoffe er kann die Röntgenbilder richtig deuten). 
Zu meiner Frage ob nun die Bänder gerissen seien, sagte er dass er das nicht wisse und auch nicht sehen kann durch die Schwellung, es wäre aber davon auszugehen. Erst wollte er mir einen Gips machen, doch dann gab er mir nur eine Aircast Schiene und ich sollte das ganze mit Voltaren eincremen. 
Am nächsten Tag beim Hausarzt meines Vertrauens... seine ersten Worte "und der ist nicht gebrochen :Huh?: " Das hat mir natürlich direkt Mut gemacht, doch die Aircast Schiene hat er auch befürwortet, die solle ich tagsüber tragen. 
- habe in sämtlichen Foren gelesen, dass man sie rund um die Uhr tragen solle :Huh?: ! 
Nunja weiter nichts. Jetzt ist das ganze eine Woche her und humpel mit Krücken durch die Gegend. Versuchen zu Laufen habe ich mich bisher noch nicht getraut, ebenso wie überhaupt das Haus zu verlassen. Bin jetzt in der zweiten Woche krankgeschrieben. 
Die Schmerzen halten sich in Grenzen, das heißt wenn ich den Fuß hochlege kann ich meist nicht klagen, aber wenn ich dann aufstehe und das Bein in eine andere Position drehe, habe ich starke schmerzen (also vom liegen zum aufstehen).
Die Schwellung ist etwas abgeheilt, aber lange nicht weg.
Das Problem zudem ist, dass ich einfach keinen Schuh habe, in den diese dicke Aircast Schiene rein passt. 
Deshalb bin ich am überlegen mir vom Hausarzt noch eine normale "Orthese?" geben zu lassen, da ich nächste Woche unbedingt wieder in die Schule muss, da bald Abiprüfungen anstehen. 
Hinzu kommt das Problem Autofahren. Busfahren möchte ich mir mit den Krücken auf garkeinen Fall antun und daher hoffe ich bis nächsten Dienstag wieder fahren zu können. Der Linke ist ja zum Glück nur der Kupplungsfuß und daher sollte das eigentlich relativ gut möglich sein, oder? Ich denke da gibts auch versicherungstechnisch nichts zu meckern. 
Also im Ganzen würde ich gerne noch zu einem Orthopäden gehen, da ich nichtmal weiß ob jetzt etwas gerissen, angerissen oder nur überdehnt ist. Doch meine Eltern sagen, dieser könnte mir auch nichts anderes sagen als der Hausarzt und ich solle Geduld haben, ich könne in ein Paar Wochen zum Orthopäden gehen um alles untersuchen zu lassen. 
Achja, zudem hat sich das Schienbein hoch teilweise gelblich verfärbt, sehr merkwürdig? 
Dass ich jetzt wahrscheinlich 2 Monate oder länger nichtmehr Fußballspielen kann, stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar. Ich möchte mich lediglich wieder wie ein normaler Mensch bewegen können, ohne Krücken und vor allem Autofahren :Cry:  
im Anhang findet ihr ein paar Bilder meines Missgeschickes und ich würde mich über eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen sehr freuen, speziell auch die Meinung von den Profis hier  :Smiley:  
Vielen Dank!

----------


## Christiane

Und hier ist der erste Profi :-) 
Bändertests an einem so stark geschwollenen Fuß machen tatsächlich wenig Sinn. Durch die Schwellung sind die Gelenkspalten der Sprunggelenke eh schon erweitert, die Bänder durch das Umknicken überdehnt. Auf Bänderrisse zu prüfen würde zu falschpositiven Ergebnissen führen. Damit wartet man, bis die Schwellung abgeklungen ist. 
Ich kann die Aussage bestätigen, die Aircast- Schiene vorerst ständig zu tragen. Ruhiggestellte Weichteile regenerieren sich am schnellsten. Inwieweit eine Orthese sinnvoll ist, besprichst du am besten mit einem Mediziner. Wer deinen Fuß sehen und ertasten kann, kann auch den Befund besser einschätzen als ich vom PC aus. 
Autofahren dürfte kein Problem darstellen. Natürlich mit Schiene. Idealerweise habt ihr in der Verwandtschaft oder Bekanntschaft eines mit Automatikgetriebe? Kläre aber vorher das Versicherungstechnische. Im Falle eines Unfalls könnte man dir evl vorwerfen, mit dem Fuß nicht schnell genug reagieren zu können oder mit der Schiene am Pedal hängengeblieben zu sein. 
Die Schmerzen und die Schwellung sind jetzt noch normal. Das wird noch einige Wochen andauern. Ebenso normal ist es auch, daß sich der Unterschenkel gelb verfärbt hat. Wie ich sehe, hast du einen dicken Bluterguss im Fuß. Während der Körper das Blut abbaut, verteilt es sich im Gewebe. Die Verfärbungen kommen durch die Verteilungs- und Abbauprozesse zustande, hier ist aber ein Mediziner besser im Erklären als ich. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## odd702

Vielen Dank für die schon enorm hilfreiche Antwort.
Ein Paar Fragen beschäftigen mich noch:
Kannst du mir in etwa sagen, wann ich ohne Krücken wieder in der Lage dazu sein werde zu gehen? Bzw. sollte ich jetzt schon langsam versuchen wieder zu gehen? 
Automatikauto ist leider keins vorhanden, verzichten aufs Auto kann ich aber leider nicht... 
Sollte ich zur vollständigen Sicherheit noch einen Orthopäden aufsuchen oder einfach Geduld haben? 
Wie stellen sich die Macher der Aircast Schiene es sich vor, Schuhe in Verbindung mit der Schiene zu tragen. Ich halte das für unmöglich. 
Freundliche Grüße :s_thumbup:

----------


## Christiane

Üblicherweise läuft man für 1-3 Wochen an Krücken. Manchmal auch länger, das kommt auf den Einzelfall an. In Absprache mit dem Arzt kannst du auch bald anfangen, auf den Fuß kurzzeitig aufzutreten, erst mal ohne das volle Körpergewicht. Das wird dann nach und nach gesteigert, bis du wieder voll belasten kannst. Die Schmerzgrenze ist dabei zu beachten -> nicht reinarbeiten! 
Such noch mal den Orthopäden oder einen Chirurgen auf und frage nach, ob du auch mit Binden straff bandagieren kannst. Wenn er das für ausreichend hält, kannst du damit in einen Turnschuh mit Klettverschlüssen schlüpfen. Die sind ja in der Weite regulierbar. Oder du ziehst über die Schiene eine dicke Wollsocke. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## odd702

Ich werde dann diese Woche noch einmal zum Hausarzt und nach einer Orthese fragen, die auch in den Schuh passt, die ich dann während der Schulzeit bzw. dem Autofahren tragen kann.
Ist es denn sinnvoll nachdem die Schwellung abgeklungen ist checken zu lassen, wieviele Bänder nun betroffen sind oder nicht? 
Ich danke erstmal für die hilfreichen Antworten, würde mich aber auch noch über weitere Erfahrungen freuen. 
Freundliche GRüße

----------


## Christiane

Für die Bändertests muß erstmal die Schwellung abgeklungen sein. Falls du dann unsicher bzw. wackelig auf den Füßen bist, macht diese Untersuchung durchaus Sinn. Man kann Bänderrisse entweder manuell testen oder das untere Sprungegelenk zur Seite klappen + röntgen. Je nachnachdem, wie stark es sich abwinkeln läßt, spricht man ab einem großen Winkel von einem Riß. Mit kompletten Bändern läßt sich ein Gelenk nicht weit aufbiegen. 
Hast du denn konkrete Fragen zwecks weiterer Erfahrungen?

----------


## odd702

Ich dachte daran vielleicht können mir Leute, die die selbe Verletzung schon hatten, sagen wie lange bei ihnen eine vollständige Rehabilitation gedauert hat bzw. ab wann sie wieder laufen konnte.
Aber ich weiß ja jetzt erst einmal Bescheid. 
Freundliche GRüße
odd

----------


## Christiane

Ich bin vor einigen Jahren mal auf der Treppe ganz böse umgeknickt. Mein Fuß sah in etwa aus wie deiner. Zum Glück waren die Bänder nicht gerissen. 
Ich mußte 8 Tage an Krücken laufen, war insgesamt 2 1/2 Wochen krankgeschrieben. Danach hat es noch ca 4 Wochen gedauert, bis ich schmerzfrei laufen konnte. Mit der Schwellung am Knöchel habe ich ca ein halbes Jahr gelebt. Das ist aber von Patient zu Patient unterschiedlich, die Erholungszeiten schwanken etwas.

----------


## odd702

Hallo nochmal von mir,
war gestern nochmal beim Hausarzt. Der Unfall ist jetzt 1,5 Wochen her. Eine andere Schiene wollte er mir nicht verschreiben und vom Autofahren hat er mir abgeraten, da wenn ein Unfall entsteht... den Rest der Geschichte kennt jeder. Doch 6 Wochen aufs Autofahren verzichten ist fast unmöglich, das meinte er auch und sagte dass er es auch riskieren würde.
Nunja ich hoffe es heilt solangsam,wobei komischerweise mein ganzes Schienbein mitlerweile gelb angelaufen ist und auch Blutergüsse am Schienbein zu sehen sind. Aber das ist nichts gegen die Zehen, die mitlerweile dunkelblau angelaufen sind  :Shocked:  sehr merkwürdig alles...
Jetzt denke ich allerdings, dass ich die Schiene nachts nichtmehr tragen werde um meinem Fuß und so ein wenig Erholung zu gönnen, das sollte kein Problem sein, oder? 
Freundliche GRüße,
Odd

----------


## Christiane

Solange der Verdacht auf Bänderriss nicht ausgeräumt ist, bleibt die Schiene bitte am Fuß. Wenn du deinem Fuß etwas Gutes tun willst, kannst du ihn über Nacht hochlegen (über Herzhöhe) und kühlen. 
Das Thema Autofahren habe ich weiter oben schon angesprochen. Diese Entscheidung kann ich dir nicht abnehmen. Falls du es machst: pass auf mit den Pedalen! Es soll deswegen schon Unfälle gegeben haben, weil die Fahrer wegen ungeeignetem Schuhwerk darin hängengeblieben sind. Die Schiene gehört sicher dazu.

----------


## odd702

So, jetzt ist es genau zwei Wochen her. Habe mir heute eine neue Schiene gekauft, eine Push Aequi, die mir direkt einen deutlichen besseren Eindruck macht.
Mitlerweile kann ich auftreten, aber an laufen und laufen ohne Krücken ist leider noch nicht zu denken.
In der Apotheke hab ich zudem noch "Arnica" gekauft, was mir die Apothekerin gegen die Schwellung, die kaum verschwindet empfohlen hat. 
Gruß
odd

----------


## Christiane

Arnica ist gut. Da ist ein gewisser Kühleffekt da, gleichzeitig wird der Bluterguss besser abgebaut. Gegen die Schwellung wird Arnica aber nichts Wesentliches ausrichten. Frag doch mal in einem Sanitätshaus nach, ob es einen Kompressionsstrumpf in deiner Größe gibt.

----------


## odd702

Eine Frage noch.. Zwei aus meiner Klasse, auch beides Sportler, die bereits einen Bänderriss hatten, sagen dass Sie jetzt einen "Gummifuß" hätten, was heißt dass sie total schnell umknicken seit dem Bänderriss. Ist das normal, bzw. grundsätzlich so nach einem Bänderriss?
Gruß
odd

----------


## Christiane

Beim Umknicken werden Bänder immer überdehnt. Sie haben dann "Überlänge". Es dauert bis zu einigen Monaten, bis sie sich vollständig regeneriert haben. Bis dahin hat man beim Laufen ein schwammiges Gefühl. Solange verletzungstechnisch nicht wieder etwas passiert, ist das aber nichts Schlimmes. 
Wenn Bänder gerissen sind, dauert die Heilung noch länger. Man muß dann mit Sport allgemein und Laufen auf unebenem Boden aufpassen, da man dann immer wieder umknicken kann. Das Arthroserisiko in den Sprunggelenken steigt. Habt ihr jemanden im Team, der bandagieren oder tapen kann? Das bietet einen guten Gelenkschutz während des Trainings. 
Früher hat man Bänderrisse oft genäht, davon ist man aber abgekommen. An den Nahtstellen reißen die Bänder gerne immer wieder ein. Wenn sie von selbst zusammenwachsen, bleiben sie in der Regel stabiler. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## odd702

Hallo,
nochmal etwas neues von mir. Das Ganze ist jetzt genau 5 Wochen her und ich trage die Schiene noch eine Woche. Kann mitlerweile wieder relativ vernünftig gehen, wenn auch noch nicht so wie vorher und noch etwas unsicher. Schmerzen sind natürlich teilweise auch noch da, doch vor allem die Schwellung ist noch lange nicht weg. Auf dem Fußspann hat sich die Schwellung schon relativ gemindert, doch speziell am Knochen bleibt sie unverändert, naja Geduld haben denke ich mal. Reibe jetzt schon seit 5 Wochen den Fuß täglich mindestens zwei Male mit Voltaren ein. 
Jetzt zum eigentlichen.. Möchte am 6.4 wieder mit dem Fußballspielen einsteigen. Ist das mit richtiger Bandage oder Tape (werde ich vorher mit meinem Hausarzt besprechen) vertretbar oder sollte ich lieber warten und und warten? Das wäre dann genau 8 Wochen her zu diesem Zeitpunkt. 
Freundliche Grüße
odd

----------


## Christiane

Ist doch schön, daß es besser wird. 
Eine Schwellung nach 5 Wochen ist noch normal. Dein Fuß hat immerhin sehr lädiert ausgesehen. Momentan ist dein Lymphgefäßsystem stark gefordert, das pegelt sich aber irgendwann wieder ein. 
Zum Glück wurden bei dir keine Knochenbrüche nachgewiesen. Das heißt, du kannst dich mit deinem Arzt so langsam über Sport unterhalten. Wenn er nichts dagegen hat, kannst du im April schrittweise wieder anfangen. Es ist ratsam, wenn die Sprunggelenke in den ersten Trainingswochen getapet werden. 
Viel Spaß,
Christiane

----------


## Chrische

Hallo,
auch wenn der Thread hier schon etwas älter ist vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch eine Antwort! Also ich bin vor 3 Tagen beim Fußball auch anscheinend umgeknickt. Da es im Zweikampf passiert ist und ich mich mich mit den Beinen etwas verhakelt habe und nur noch es 3 mal knacksen in meinen Fuß gespürt habe konnte ich nicht ganz feststellen ob ich umgeknickt bin.
Auf jedenfall konnte ich danach nicht mehr auftreten. Laut Krankenhausarzt und meinen Hausarzt ist nach Röntgen-, Ultraschall- und manuelle Untersuchung nix gebrochen und auch keine Bänder gerissen.
Aber so richtig wurde mir auch keine Diagnose genannt. 
Aber es scheint ja dann eine etwas schlimmere Bänderüberdehnung zu sein weil mein Arzt sagte ich sollte jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen auf Krücken rumlaufen und 6 Wochen pausieren. 
Meine Frage sollte ich auf ein MRt noch bestehen oder erstmal abwarten wie sich alles entwickelt? 
MfG 
Christian

----------

